# starting a web server



## tupadjia (May 27, 2006)

I have been thinking about this for a while and now I finally want to start a business where I rent out the space so people can host their website on. I already have a server from where I can do that, but I have no clue where to start in the business. Can anyone direct me in the right way? Thanks.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

This is a rather complex subject if you are coming into the field brand new, even more so if you have no experience even setting up personal webservers. 

You'll need a massive pipe to connect your server to, you'll need to setup apache (or your webserver of choice) for virtual servers (dividing up one physical machine into several smaller ones and selling out the chunks, you'll need some kind of control panel for your customers (or just offer to do everything by hand, but people tend to like being able to run their own server), and finally, you'll need security, which means up to date apache, no vulnerabilities in the OS, and probably some kind of insurance in case someone trusts you with valuable data and holds you liable for it (I don't know what the laws are in this area. 

If I didn't quite scare you away yet, you are still probably better off googling for tutorials on such a thing.... I can help you with finding information and such, but I'd rather not slave over google unless you are really seroius about it.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Please read these threads as I've given a lot of advice on this subject before.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f167/web-hosting-120314.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f167/who-wants-to-web-host-with-me-92434.html


----------

